# Introducing Little Miss Reagan!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reagan*



Eowyn said:


> Well I am finally getting around to giving Reagan an official thread (and not one shared with her brother). This is her time in the spotlight.  Of course I will be posting lots of pictures when I have internet.
> 
> She knows her name, sit, and touch. We are working on stay, come, look, go get it, mat, let's go, heel, stand, spin and rotate. Crate training is going well, she often crates herself when she wants to nap. Her favorite toy is by far the frisbee (I will post a video when I have good internet, she is adorable with it).


Welcome little Miss Reagan-you are a beauty!!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm in for Reagan's shining moments (good and naughty) and adventures. She's a bright and lovely girl


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Reagan is an adorable puppy. She has a lot to look forward to!



Eowyn said:


> I will also hopefully compete with her in obedience, rally, agility, tracking and do therapy work with her


I was looking at the requirements for doing therapy work yesterday. 

Before she can do therapy work, Reagan will have to be spayed, isn't that right? I was wondering if it would disqualify her from the other activities. I guess it's obvious, you do the therapy work after you've done everything else. Sorry, dumb question.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Reagan has her own thread!!!! She's a beautiful girl with a busy, fun life ahead of her! Looking forward to many updates filled with pictures .


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh I love her little squishable face!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

What a pretty little miss!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

She is adorable and I love her name.


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

Congratulations! Reagan is a gorgeous girl.


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Reagan is adorable. I am looking forward to see more pictures and read more stories about her.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> Reagan is an adorable puppy. She has a lot to look forward to!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it's not a dumb question! A lot of people think that they have to be spayed, but I've never heard of an agency that required girls to be spayed in order to do therapy work. It may vary agency to agency though. Now I wouldn't do visits when she was in heat, that just isn't wise. You can not compete in conformation with an altered dog, but all other AKC events are open to altered and unaltered dogs alike.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Eowyn said:


> No it's not a dumb question! A lot of people think that they have to be spayed, but I've never heard of an agency that required girls to be spayed in order to do therapy work. It may vary agency to agency though. Now I wouldn't do visits when she was in heat, that just isn't wise. You can not compete in conformation with an altered dog, but all other AKC events are open to altered and unaltered dogs alike.


Good. I am hoping that the culture toward spaying and neutering, is changing. We are starting to see that this practice is not automatically happening in light of better health toward our dogs. There is a time and place for everything in God's Kingdom. Most importantly, I think we have to step back and see what is the best thing for improving the breed. As DanaRuns latest thread asks, how do we improve the breed? The time for making decisions based on "we have always done it this way" mentality is gone. This is a good thing and glad that the GRCA gives us time to pause.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Yay! Welcome Reagan! 

My Kea did therapy work before she was spayed (she is spayed now). We just couldn't do visits or attend training class while she was in season. She was shown on a very limited basis in conformation before being spayed. My main focus was obedience and having her intact was frustrating because they cannot compete in obedience while in season. We missed out on a few trials we had entered because of bad timing. 

I am looking forward to following Raegan - I also have lofty goals for multiple performance venues with my Harris. It's hard to balance all of it, so we are focusing on obedience and field for now.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Logged in with my morning coffee looking for my puppy fix and delighted to see a new thread for sweet Miss Reagan.

She has learned a lot already and very exciting to want to work with her towards her Championship and beyond. What a great bonding experience that will be with the two of you.

With respect to spay / neuter – our breeder has asked that we keep our boy in tact at least 18 – 24 months and sent me some links to educate us with respect to this topic. The more I read the more it makes sense to me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Miss Reagan you're such a baby doll, going to be fun watching you grow.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Well Reagan had a big day today. My brother, dad , uncle and I met at a Bass Pro Shops a little over an hour away. Reagan of course went with me and we made it a great socialization experience. She met 238 people! I didn't let her walk on the floor though, I either carried her or she rode in the cart (which I had brought a blanket for the bottom of). My reasoning being that I would cut down a lot of the exposure and it was crowded enough I was concerned about her being stepped on. She was a perfect angel for all but one part of the day. The little stinker jumped out of the cart on me to go say hi to someone! She about gave me a heart attack! I had her in the cart and was holding the leash, but it had a few inches of slack in it because she had just sat up from laying down. She saw a couple people about ten feet away that started oohing and awing over her and she just dove out of the cart before I could blink! I had the leash in my hand for pete's sake, but with the little bit of extra slack she just barely had enough room to get out of the cart, and of course I let go because I didn't want to hang her by the neck! She landed on her feet and kept going! I caught her and looked her over really well and she was completely fine, but gosh she about gave me a heart attack thinking she may have been hurt! (Shudder in horror). She then slept the whole car ride home.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I have decided I have the cutest, most perfect, prettiest, sweetest, best puppy in the whole wide world! And any non biased person in the world would have to agree with me!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Eowyn said:


> I have decided I have the cutest, most perfect, prettiest, sweetest, best puppy in the whole wide world! And any non biased person in the world would have to agree with me!


Yes! Isn't it great loving a pup that much? Wow I am glad she had no problems after the cart escape. Those darn buggers, they love everyone ELSE so much more sometimes, LOL!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Sneaky little Miss Reagan - so glad you had a soft landing! She is so very sweet - I love her paws. Oh I cannot wait for my puppy when I see pics of her.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

*Incoming Missile!*

"Look Mom! I can fly!"


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Go Reagan!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

You are killing me!!!! She is so sweet!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Seriously flying into the hearts of people everywhere!  That a girl, Reagan!!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Reagan playing in the frost yesterday.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

And more pictures (it's going to be a bit of a pic overload, I am have good/fast/unlimited internet for the first time in a month, and probably the last time for another month).


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

My future Breed Champion?


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Inside pictures (which I usually won't take because I hate the lighting, but these turned out well I thought). And an outdoor photo.


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I really love her face! So cute.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I bet she gets tonnes of kisses because she is just so sweet. She looks pretty impressive, her face, her body structure, etc. and a nice little stance.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Is this sad? It is Christmas Eve, and I'm sitting on the computer tentatively planning Reagan's show schedule for when she turns 6 months... :doh: lol.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Eowyn said:


> Is this sad? It is Christmas Eve, and I'm sitting on the computer tentatively planning Reagan's show schedule for when she turns 6 months... :doh: lol.


Hahaha, not within this group!!!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> Hahaha, not within this group!!!


I'm blaming it on the planner in me wanting to get an idea of the new year worked out in advanced. That and actually having time for it.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

*Caution! Cuteness Overload!!!*

Major cuteness overload here! CAUTION!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Reagan flipped herself into a puddle accidentally (she has a bad habit of flipping and rolling and laying down refusing to move when on the leash). 

ETA: The puddle picture is at the bottom, the picture order got reversed and I am too lazy to fix it.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I took over 1,200 pictures of her _just this week_!!!! Here are some of them.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

And more pictures.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Eowyn said:


> Is this sad? It is Christmas Eve, and I'm sitting on the computer tentatively planning Reagan's show schedule for when she turns 6 months... :doh: lol.


No!!! That is awesome. It is a marathon, so the more planning, dreams and general psyche behind it, the more fun when you get there.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Beautiful photos and gorgeous pup. I liked the second from the bottom the best.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Nothing beats a fluffy puppy with a stick


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

OMG, Miss Reagan is super cute. I love all the gorgeous pictures.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Eowyn and Reagan have become best of friends _and_ partners in crime already!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Eowyn said:


> Eowyn and Reagan have become best of friends _and_ partners in crime already!


Yay! So glad to see that!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Reagan says I almost broke my moms nose! She was very nice and forgiving about it, but it poured blood for several minutes. She says we might have to be a little more careful next time we roll around on the floor together...


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Proofing Stays at 3.5 months. Pretty good, eh? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPSRApjjzbQ&feature=youtu.be
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3rs_GEEyek

ETA: I don't have good enough internet to imbed videos, I can only post the links.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great job Reagan, you too Mom.

She's getting so big, she's really a pretty girl.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Pretty cool. Is that kibble or pebbles you are throwing. I used the same trick and then upped the ante as they got bigger. They are looking so cute together.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

golfgal said:


> Pretty cool. Is that kibble or pebbles you are throwing. I used the same trick and then upped the ante as they got bigger. They are looking so cute together.


That was her late lunch.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

We are working on (and she for the most part knows with hand signals) her name, sit, come (obviously we have LOTS of proofing left on that one), spin, rotate, up, attitude, stand, heel, wait, touch, go get it, down, back, up, stay, take it, give (out), leave it, let’s go, go potty, look, and target. We are seriously working on recalls, sit, stand, heel, stay, touch and wait.

So far we have still only had 3 accidents, only 1 of which you could actually blame her for. For 1 I had left the room and came back to her peeing by the door. And 1 she had gone outside to go and some horrible person made all the grass disappear and replaced it with cold white stuff. So she ran back inside and peed on the living room floor when she couldn't find grass (apparently she deduced that was closer to grass than snow...). LOL!

She officially finished her S.T.A.R. puppy class which she did very well in (she was by far the youngest in the class, most of the dogs were 6-10 months). I was thoroughly impressed at how well she kept up with the rest of the dogs in her class, and in several cases outdid all of them (heeling and recalls).


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

She is growing up so fast. So good to hear how well she is doing. I have had my Logan since Sunday and enjoying him immensely.

Reagan is so pretty and smart!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Reagan is doing wonderfully  Many congratulations on finishing the STAR class at such a young age!

My girl loved practicing stays - mainly because it usually meant she could help "clean up" what I dropped. I always started the cleanup first and would release her when I was close to being done so it didn't encourage a race to see who could get to the dropped items first


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congrats on Reagan completing her STAR class, very impressive.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Very cool and congratulations. Everything is so fun for them and it's fun watching them learn. What's the difference between spin & rotate?


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

golfgal said:


> Very cool and congratulations. Everything is so fun for them and it's fun watching them learn. What's the difference between spin & rotate?


Spin is to the right and rotate is to the left.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Eowyn said:


> We are working on (and she for the most part knows with hand signals) her name, sit, come (obviously we have LOTS of proofing left on that one), spin, rotate, up, attitude, stand, heel, wait, touch, go get it, down, back, up, stay, take it, give (out), leave it, let’s go, go potty, look, and target. We are seriously working on recalls, sit, stand, heel, stay, touch and wait.
> 
> So far we have still only had 3 accidents, only 1 of which you could actually blame her for. For 1 I had left the room and came back to her peeing by the door. And 1 she had gone outside to go and some horrible person made all the grass disappear and replaced it with cold white stuff. So she ran back inside and peed on the living room floor when she couldn't find grass (apparently she deduced that was closer to grass than snow...). LOL!
> 
> She officially finished her S.T.A.R. puppy class which she did very well in (she was by far the youngest in the class, most of the dogs were 6-10 months). I was thoroughly impressed at how well she kept up with the rest of the dogs in her class, and in several cases outdid all of them (heeling and recalls).


 It sounds like your time has been well spent! Reagan will be ready for whatever you want to do. I've only been working on recall, sit, down, stay, stand, wait, and hurry up (pee) with Jet. His puppy class, not Star, is just starting now.

Can you explain "attitude" as a command? Thanksl


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> It sounds like your time has been well spent! Reagan will be ready for whatever you want to do. I've only been working on recall, sit, down, stay, stand, wait, and hurry up (pee) with Jet. His puppy class, not Star, is just starting now.
> 
> Can you explain "attitude" as a command? Thanksl


How to explain attitude. Hmm, I think that requires a video. She is a very sassy pup, and she does this kind of jerky, jump sequence backward thing (that is super cute) when she gets frustrated with me. It was so cute I started giving a command for it, and treating the behavior.

ETA: I will try to take a video and post it when I have good internet.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Can't wait for video. My guy only does spin then. Trainer said some dogs will only go one way for some reason.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

golfgal said:


> Can't wait for video. My guy only does spin then. Trainer said some dogs will only go one way for some reason.


A LOT of dogs only go one way, probably due in part to only being trained to go in one direction. I think it is also a coronation* thing too, similar to how some humans are left handed and therefore more coordinated in their left hand or visa versa.


*LOL! Autocorrect! I meant coordination.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Reagan's "attitude" sounds totally cute! I can't wait to see her in action.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Well I have good internet, but didn't have a chance to get that video yet. Which means you guys get to see pictures, but no video yet. :/

1st. pic. A messy and very silly puppy who happens to love the snow.
2nd. Reagan supports autism awareness!
3rd. Hunting in the snow.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Reagan playing with her bandana (while still obeying the stay and look commands, although she did lose her balance and almost fall in the last picture). Then Reagan sticking out her tongue at me. To which she then buried her head in shame for daring to do such a thing to her poor mommy! lol!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Brilliant head in the sand/snow was gold


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Eowyn said:


> Well I have good internet, but didn't have a chance to get that video yet. Which means you guys get to see pictures, but no video yet. :/
> 
> 1st. pic. A messy and very silly puppy who happens to love the snow.
> 2nd. Reagan supports autism awareness!
> 3rd. Hunting in the snow.


I think she's adorable!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

So it looks like Reagan is getting another best friend in a month! A Newfie puppy named Geo! I am so excited! 

Clarification, I'm not getting another puppy, a dear friend is getting a puppy. However Reagan and Geo will have lots of playdates, and I will probably ask to kidnap Geo occasionally when both his owners are working.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Reagan adores all the snow we have. She also loves to play with plastic buckets in the snow, which is adorable!


----------



## jenspup (Jan 2, 2015)

What a doll!! I love all the pictures with the bucket.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Practicing recalls out on our walk.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She is just darling, always enjoy seeing pics of her.
Looking forward to seeing pics of her and Geo playing together.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

I can't even believe how she has grown! She's beautiful .


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Weeds. These puppies grow like weeds! She sure is looking sweet!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Eowyn said:


> Practicing recalls out on our walk.


You are here by BANNED from posting anymore pictures due to internet breaking with cuteness every time you do


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

She is stunning! You must be so proud!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Eowyn said:


> Reagan playing with her bandana (while still obeying the stay and look commands, although she did lose her balance and almost fall in the last picture). Then Reagan sticking out her tongue at me. To which she then buried her head in shame for daring to do such a thing to her poor mommy! lol!


What a sweetheart!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

She is just adorable, and very clever by the sounds of it!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Marcus said:


> You are here by BANNED from posting anymore pictures due to internet breaking with cuteness every time you do


If you say so, but you are the one who loses out!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

SunnynSey said:


> She is stunning! You must be so proud!


I am very proud! You should see this baby move too.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a beautiful pup!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Growing up.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

She is so beautiful!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh, I've missed seeing Miss Reagan  She certainly is growing up! But she's still as cute as ever


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Miss Reagan*

Miss Reagan is just beautiful!!


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

Reagan is a beauty!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Reagan's three fourth's cousin (flirt) just won a Group 1st and took Reserve Best in Show! I am certainly hoping Reagan lives up to her legacy! 

I will post pictures of Reagan soon! 

ETA: No wait, it would be her 3/4 of a 1/2 cousin. So her 3/8 cousin. Reagan's dad's dad Rocky, is Flirt's grandfather. Reagan's , dad's mom is Flirt's grandmother. My brain is so fried... I had a college math practice test this morning... 

http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=511278
http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=639796


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I looked at these pictures and she went from puppy in February to big grown girl in two months! The difference is remarkable! I had to go back and check that the February pictures were the same year as the April ones! She's really stunning!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Here are pictures. She is 6 months old already! Time flies!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

She's lovely!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Jeapers she is big for 6 months...


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Eowyn said:


> Here are pictures. She is 6 months old already! Time flies!


She is absolutely beautiful and very aristocratic. I am sure you are very proud of her. How is her brother doing? I would have loved to have him.
:wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Reagan is really beautiful, great pictures.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Bentman2 said:


> She is absolutely beautiful and very aristocratic. I am sure you are very proud of her. How is her brother doing? I would have loved to have him.
> :wavey:


I haven't talked to Cherie lately, but last I heard he was doing great! She posted a few pictures of him on her Facebook page the other day, feel free to check it out!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205728192835403&set=pcb.10205728199955581&type=1&theater


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Marcus said:


> Jeapers she is big for 6 months...


She is about 47 or 48 pounds.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Here are pictures of Reagan with Whisper (a blue dutch bunny). They are old, but I haven't had time to post them until now.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Reagan stacked at almost 7 months. You will have to forgive the grooming (it's mud season and finals for me, which means I can barely keep up with keeping them clean, let alone groomed).


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Love her head.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Great photos she looks like she is trying so hard to smell that bunny face. She is growing up so lovely. What a stunning girl.


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

Beautiful puppy! She's turning into such a lady.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She's a beauty.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

She's really growing up. Lovely the bunny pics!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

So beautiful. Love the pictures!


----------



## thomas&betts (May 13, 2014)

She's just as pretty today as yesterday when I took a peek!! You must be very proud.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Reagan at two days shy of 8 months old.

ETA: The photo looks really bad, but I can't load the higher resolution on my internet right now. I will try and post the high resolution version later.


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Reagan is gorgeous. I love the pictures.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't imagine a better looking picture! She is a real beauty


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow *Reagan *where did that puppy go? You are a very pretty girl and your coast is coming in so nicely!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

She is just as stunning now as all her life stages!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Pictures of Reagan at 2 days shy of 8 months.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She's gorgeous and photo is great.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

OutWest said:


> She's gorgeous and photo is great.


Thanks! I am trying to post more, but it doesn't seem to want to let me. Ah! The frustrations of slow internet...


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

And the last ones. Plus the picture from earlier with a better resolution (which for whatever reason doesn't really look any better, ugh). But hey, at least I have internet, right?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Reagan is absolutely gorgeous, and your photos are amazing!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

aesthetic said:


> Reagan is absolutely gorgeous, and your photos are amazing!


Thanks!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh my goodness, what a beautiful dog! And she looks so grown up!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Reagan had a great 4th. of July! We went to a chautauqua and walked around for several hours and then settled in to watch the fireworks.

ETA: Reagan was a dream, even when the fireworks were going off about a 100 yards away.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Reagan's beautiful, your pictures are great.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Eowyn*

Eowyn:

Yes, I did see Miss Reagan's thread, but December is a long time ago! Guess my memory isn't the best!

She is absolutely gorgeous-I just love little girls!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Mom says she has been super busy with school, but I'm still the love off her life and she wanted to post a recent picture (and she says she is sorry she hasn't done a very good job at keeping up with posting them).


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Reagan is growing so beautifully. Hopefully with Christmas coming around your mommy will get a break from the school work.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Reagan is awesome looking girl. She and Bentley would make some nice looking pups. Thanks for sharing pics.


----------

